# Tessie



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Tessie would have been 11 today. We lost her in November from hemangiosarcoma. Miss her every day. Happy Birthday Big Girl. We love you.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about her death. She lived to be a good old age! I hope you have fond memories.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kathrynil said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about her death. She lived to be a good old age! I hope you have fond memories.


Thanks. Yes, at least we had her for 10 plus years but it still feels like we were robbed! She was truly an amazing dog.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

buddyr93 said:


> Thanks. Yes, at least we had her for 10 plus years but it still feels like we were robbed! She was truly an amazing dog.


I'm sure she was! She looks lovely as well. Just the same colors as our old dog. Anyway, I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Sounds like she was great. So sorry for you.


----------



## hypoallergenic (Sep 29, 2019)

I lost Simba, a dog I really loved, 4 years ago. Still seems like yesterday when we used to play and run around.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm sure you gave her the life she deserved.


----------

